
Solving the Facebook Hacker Cup 2017 Qualification Round, Problem 3 - gargarplex
https://www.breakingintoconsulting.com/facebook-hacker-cup-2017-solutions.php
======
gargarplex
Official solutions: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-hacker-
cup/hacker-cu...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-hacker-cup/hacker-
cup-2017-qualification-round-solutions/1593063774042851)

